# Streaming Doesn't Work On Google Music?



## goodtom (Oct 31, 2011)

Hello, I have just installed cm7 on my touchPad, I tried to install the google music from market, and it went fine. It sync with my account with no problem as I see all my songs and albums when I open up the app. However, for some reasons, it seems the streaming doesn't work. Anyone has the same problem? Any suggestion?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

No problem with g music here on my touchpad and my sister's.

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## goodtom (Oct 31, 2011)

ironman said:


> No problem with g music here on my touchpad and my sister's.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


Do you mean stream or play music from local?


----------



## Bug Splat (Aug 24, 2011)

Streams fine for me. I've only listened to a few songs while testing but I had no issues.


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

goodtom said:


> Do you mean stream or play music from local?


both function normally as one has a local copy and one has 100% online and both play fine.


----------



## goodtom (Oct 31, 2011)

ironman said:


> both function normally as one has a local copy and one has 100% online and both play fine.


umum... thanks for all the input... let me try again later


----------



## newarkhiphop (Aug 25, 2011)

i had that issue , try a restart after you install

app works fine for me, lags a bit though when playing and there is annoying off level sound


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

mine also streams fine. but the sound over speakers is terrible..have a horrible crackling/poping sound.....
sounds great on Pandora though so its not the speakers.

i haven't tried headphones though.


----------



## ghettomuffin (Jun 11, 2011)

goodtom said:


> Hello, I have just installed cm7 on my touchPad, I tried to install the google music from market, and it went fine. It sync with my account with no problem as I see all my songs and albums when I open up the app. However, for some reasons, it seems the streaming doesn't work. Anyone has the same problem? Any suggestion?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Try going on to the google music website from a computer and under setting and devices (I think), check and see how many devices you have listed. I had this problem as well a while back. It was because everytime you flash a new ROM and set up google music again, it adds a new device. Google Music only allows something like 12 devices at a time. Just delete the older devices and it should work. Hope this helps.

Sent from my CM7 TouchPad


----------



## goodtom (Oct 31, 2011)

ghettomuffin said:


> Try going on to the google music website from a computer and under setting and devices (I think), check and see how many devices you have listed. I had this problem as well a while back. It was because everytime you flash a new ROM and set up google music again, it adds a new device. Google Music only allows something like 12 devices at a time. Just delete the older devices and it should work. Hope this helps.
> 
> Sent from my CM7 TouchPad


It works after I deauth some of the "old" device.
Thanks for the tips.


----------

